# Apache roof bars??



## Lee Groves (Oct 18, 2016)

I've just purchased a Apache 600se...really pleased with it but I'm having problems finding roof bars to fit to the already fitted roof rails. I have contacted AutoTrail for advice and they say the rails are fitted just for cosmetics, but having been up and had a good inspection of the bars and seen other Apache's with box's and other stuff on top I think that as I only want to carry a surfboard which is not too heavy it will be totally sufficient. But I'm struggling to find roof bars that will fit...as anyone else got bars on this model, if so where did you get them?

Many thanks for any advice Lee


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Can't help with the Auto Trail side of things Lee, but certainly some manufacturers do use the longitudinal rails for cosmetic purposes and they would not safely carry even a light surfboard, especially when you consider the lift or resistance at motorway speeds, combined with strong side winds.

You 'may' have seen vans that have had upgraded roof systems to allow load carrying.

I've just ordered an Auto-Sleeper and have had to do just that, to be able to carry a sea kayak. The standard rails are purely cosmetic and on mine, load carrying rails can only be fitted at the build stage. 

You may be able to upgrade aftermarket on Auto Trail, worth checking before you part with your cash (for roof rails or cross bars)

Ken.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Don't know if this will help and I appreciate a surf board can lay flat on the crossbars, but this is the only pic I can find that shows the longitudinal and crossbar set up on my last van (Swift)


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I fitted Fiamma bars to my Rapido fixed rails. The end fittings needed a bit of modification to fit the radius of the Rapido bars and I have the centre supports which just stop the flex in the bar really. We carry two of our own Wild Ones which weigh 13kg and 17kg, just took these photos out of the heki.

Kev.


----------



## Lee Groves (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks for your help guy's, hadn't really thought about the "lift" that would be created, but those pictures do look like the same rails that I have. I presume Kev that if you had to buy the fiamma ones ( which I've been thinking about) that Rapido didn't do the cross bars for your's aswell because the rails were for "cosmetics"?

Lee


----------

